# how many protien bars a day?



## edubz (May 16, 2006)

I bought pure protein bars for a protein snack.

http://www.weightlossguide.com/pure-protein-bars.htm

there is the link to see the nutrition.

I also drink ******** whey protein 3 times day.


now I am trying to lose body fat. So I do 60 minutes of cardio 2 days a week, at my target heart rate.

how many times a day can I eat these bars?


----------



## tucker01 (May 16, 2006)

do you eat real food.

Protein bars for the most part are crap


----------



## Phred (May 16, 2006)

edubz said:
			
		

> I bought pure protein bars for a protein snack.
> 
> http://www.weightlossguide.com/pure-protein-bars.htm
> 
> ...



0.1428571 times per day.  If that often.


----------



## kcoleman (May 16, 2006)

If you like them I'd say eat at most 1 a day with one of your meals. Cut back on the shakes and start trying to eat more real food.


----------



## edubz (May 16, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> If you like them I'd say eat at most 1 a day with one of your meals. Cut back on the shakes and start trying to eat more real food.




I dont really drink shakes. I just put a scoop of protein in water and drink that.


why are protein bars no good? They taste good!


----------



## GFR (May 16, 2006)

edubz said:
			
		

> I bought pure protein bars for a protein snack.
> 
> http://www.weightlossguide.com/pure-protein-bars.htm
> 
> ...


Never is best...a whey shake once or twice a day is all you need....eat real food and read the diet stickys.


----------



## kcoleman (May 16, 2006)

edubz said:
			
		

> I dont really drink shakes. I just put a scoop of protein in water and drink that.
> 
> 
> why are protein bars no good? They taste good!



The general rule of thumb is if they taste good they are crap.


----------



## edubz (May 16, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> The general rule of thumb is if they taste good they are crap.





well isnt the general rule of thub to check the nutriton label? they are not that fattening...


Calories 260
Calories from Fat 50
Total Fat 6 g
Saturated Fat 3.5 g
Cholesterol 10 mg
Sodium 95 mg
Total Carbohydrate 25 g
Dietary Fiber 1 g
Sugars 3 g
Protein 32 g
High Protein Meal Replacement Bar
The first high-protein, low-carbohydrate, low-glycemic bar in the world


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2006)

Yeah protein bars contain alot of sugar and are for the most part not a lean diet food. Now it isnt bad to have around if you want a sweet snack, but dont include it in your everyday diet!


----------



## edubz (May 16, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Yeah protein bars contain alot of sugar and are for the most part not a lean diet food. Now it isnt bad to have around if you want a sweet snack, but dont include it in your everyday diet!



but it only has 3 grams of sugar! Unless they are lying? That would be false advertising

http://www17.netrition.com/pure_protein_bars_page.html



67-0701
Worldwide Sport
Pure Protein Bars, Chocolate Peanut Butter
12 bars
Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 1 bar (78 grams)
Servings Per Container: 12 bars

Amount
Per Serving	% Daily
Value*

Total Calories	300 	 	 

   Calories From Fat	80 	 	 

Total Fat	9 	g	14%   

   Saturated Fat	4.5 	g	23%   

   Trans Fat	0 	g	 

Cholesterol	15 	mg	5%   

Sodium	360 	mg	15%   

Total Carbohydrates	26 	g	9%   

   Dietary Fiber	2 	g	8%   

   Sugars	3 	g	 

   Sugar Alcohols (Polyols)	10 	g	 

Protein	32 	g	45%   

Vitamin A	 		35%   
Vitamin C	 		30%   
Calcium	 		35%   
Iron	 		10%   
Vitamin E	 		35%   
Thiamin (B1)	 		35%   
Riboflavin (B2)	 		35%   
Niacin (B3)	 		45%   
Pyridoxine (B6)	 		35%   
Folic Acid	 		35%   
Cyanocobalamin (B12)	 		35%   
Biotin	 		35%   
Pantothenic Acid	 		30%   
Phosphorus	 		15%   
Iodine	 		30%   
Zinc	 		40%   
Copper	 		40%   



Ingredients: Chocolate Flavored Coating (maltitol, fractionated palm kernel oil, whey protein concentrate, cocoa (processed with alkali), calcium carbonate, natural flavor, soy lecithin, sucralose) Protein Blend (whey protein hydrolysate, whey protein isolate), hydrolyzed gelatin, glycerine, peanut flour, maltitol syrup, soy crisps (soy protein isolate, tapioca starch, salt), natural and artificial flavor (contains sesame oil and maltodextrin), water, peanuts, peanut oil, calcium carbonate, salt, vitamin and mineral blend(ascorbic acid, tricaclium phosphate, d-alpha tocopherol acetate, niacinamide, zinc oxide, copper gluconate, calcium d-pantothenate, vitamin a palmitate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic aid, biotin, potassium iodide, cyanocobalamin), potassium sorbate (preservative), sucralose.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

Zero, unless there is nothing else to eat.


----------



## StickCity (May 16, 2006)

FUCK protein bars, sorry had to get that out


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 16, 2006)

dub , its the long list of ingredients and the fact that u get all those "nutrients" for 99 cents or 1.50$.


----------



## edubz (May 17, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> dub , its the long list of ingredients and the fact that u get all those "nutrients" for 99 cents or 1.50$.





umm, these bars cost $3 each.


also, those ingredients seem alright to me. why all the hate on protein bars, lol


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2006)

read the ingredients.   Do you really think that sounds good?


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2006)

Ingredients: Chocolate Flavored Coating (*maltitol*, *fractionated palm kernel oil,* whey protein concentrate, cocoa (processed with alkali), calcium carbonate, natural flavor, soy lecithin, sucralose) Protein Blend (whey protein hydrolysate, whey protein isolate), hydrolyzed gelatin, *glycerine*, peanut flour, *maltitol syrup*, soy crisps (soy protein isolate, tapioca starch, salt), natural and artificial flavor (contains *sesame oil and maltodextrin*), water, peanuts,* peanut oil,* calcium carbonate, salt, vitamin and mineral blend(ascorbic acid, tricaclium phosphate, d-alpha tocopherol acetate, niacinamide, zinc oxide, copper gluconate, calcium d-pantothenate, vitamin a palmitate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic aid, biotin, potassium iodide, cyanocobalamin), potassium sorbate (preservative), sucralose.

Please show me in this list of ingrediets what is healthy.  At a quick glance I bolded those that are not healthy.  The funny thing is why ask us if you think you already believe they are good for you?   

Read this too:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4919&highlight=bars+evil


----------



## NeilPearson (May 17, 2006)

Protein bars + whey 3 times a day...

Quit wasting money on overdosing your protein


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> do you eat real food.
> 
> Protein bars for the most part are crap


----------



## largepkg (May 17, 2006)

I eat at least three a day strictly for caloric reason only. It's very hard for me to get the necessary calories in so the bars are a life saver for me.


----------



## edubz (May 17, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Protein bars + whey 3 times a day...
> 
> Quit wasting money on overdosing your protein




whey 3 times a day is not an over kill.


1  scoop in the morning with breakfast

1 scoop after workout

1 scoop before bed.



I eat the bar after my workout. Maybe I should not eat it at all?


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2006)

If you know all the answers then why ask us?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 17, 2006)

edubz said:
			
		

> whey 3 times a day is not an over kill.
> 
> 
> 1  scoop in the morning with breakfast
> ...





One, at 3$ a pop, ur getting ripped off, i can get them for 1.25 at Trader Joe's. and Two, whey isnt good before bed u want a casein protein blend before bed.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 17, 2006)

edubz said:
			
		

> whey 3 times a day is not an over kill.



sure it is


----------



## edubz (May 17, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ingredients: Chocolate Flavored Coating (*maltitol*, *fractionated palm kernel oil,* whey protein concentrate, cocoa (processed with alkali), calcium carbonate, natural flavor, soy lecithin, sucralose) Protein Blend (whey protein hydrolysate, whey protein isolate), hydrolyzed gelatin, *glycerine*, peanut flour, *maltitol syrup*, soy crisps (soy protein isolate, tapioca starch, salt), natural and artificial flavor (contains *sesame oil and maltodextrin*), water, peanuts,* peanut oil,* calcium carbonate, salt, vitamin and mineral blend(ascorbic acid, tricaclium phosphate, d-alpha tocopherol acetate, niacinamide, zinc oxide, copper gluconate, calcium d-pantothenate, vitamin a palmitate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic aid, biotin, potassium iodide, cyanocobalamin), potassium sorbate (preservative), sucralose.
> 
> Please show me in this list of ingrediets what is healthy.  At a quick glance I bolded those that are not healthy.  The funny thing is why ask us if you think you already believe they are good for you?
> 
> Read this too:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4919&highlight=bars+evil





damn bastards! They are tricking people! The fractionated palm kernel oil is like trans fat! 


I am trowing these things away, the are the devil...


what a waste. I work out at the gym to only fill my body with the worse after I work out, I am angry


----------



## njc (May 17, 2006)

there is no substitute for good real food and the nutrients and quality proteins and complex carbs that they provide

i wouldnt throw your bars away as you have already paid for them and in a moment that you find yourself hungry and have not the option to prepare a healthy meal they would be better than skipping a meal or grabbing any fast-food meal. Thats the only thing that I think they are good for, moments of convenience.  And if you are hungry and its meal time you are better served eating anything than nothing, usually


----------

